# Ford F150 which plow should I get



## penguin828 (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi,
Im new to the site:waving: and have been reading up on info, I was looking for information on which type of plow I should get.
Actually, my cousin wants a plow on his truck, and asked if I could help him plow this year. I told him about this site, and he asked if I could find out want is a recommended plow for his truck.

He will be doing some family driveways and parking lots, and attempting to obtain some accounts. We have 1 paying account pretty much set, and will look for some more to get are feet wet.

He said he has a
2005 Ford F150 
FX4 Extended Cab V8
Auto trans.

Any recomendations?
I would assume a used plow...
what size?
Brand?

If you need any more info, please ask.
Thanks in advance for any advice possible.


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

With that truck, you`re limited to a size plow. No more than a 7 1/2 regular duty would be the limit.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Blizzard 760LT or the blizzard 760 speed wing. Both designed for 1/2 ton trucks. 

Its hard to find used 1/2 ton plows. Because most people used 3/4 tons and bigger. Just remind him to go easy on that truck.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

i dont really know why people reccommend heavy plows to guys that are only doing small accounts...go with the snoway with downpressure. they are fairly lightweight, will be plenty plow for your needs, and have down pressure so they act like a heavier plow.


----------



## SLAMllc (Nov 11, 2005)

My advice would be, if you were serious about plowing as a business and adding more accounts trade that truck in and get a F250. It kills me when people buy these pretty brand new light duty trucks and talk about working them hard. If this is a business decision forget about the extra do-dads and put your money into the meat and potatoes of the truck. If there is extra money in the buget then get yourself some bells and whistles. I don't mean to sound like a jerk but I hear this all the time. In time maybe sooner than later you will be sorry for trying to run a plowing business with a F150. F250 and F350's are for work F150's are for weekend warriors and play. If the truck was for a carpenter or such where it just carried your tools to the job, you could be ok, but in plowing your truck is your tool. You wouldn't decide you wanted to be a carpenter and do framing with a 16 oz. hammer would you?


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Fisher RD 7'6", Blizzard 760, Boss 7'6", Western 7'6", Curtis LD 7'6", Snoway 7'6". All of the above are fine. Problem is your not going to find a used plow with the right mounts and wiring for an 05 F-150, at least not easily. If you have a brand new truck, no sense in putting a rusty old plow on it that could potentially be unreliable.

As far as plowing with 1/2 tons or even smaller vehicles, they are more then capeable of doing the job.


----------



## double b (Nov 9, 2005)

*answer to F150*

I have a 95 f-150 flareside extended cab I put a blizzard 760lt straight blade it only ways 50lbs more than the snowway but will hold up alot longer it only make my front end go down 1 inch, but make sure you counter balance for best results throw 6or7 cinder blocks in the bed I paided $3,600 for the set up and I will tell you it is one of the easiest plows to put on and off and i have had a fisher and this plow is 100 times better to use and better looking


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

This might help you. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=29171By the way anyone know where this guy went hes only posted once.


----------



## penguin828 (Nov 20, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice guys.
Sorry I haven't responded sooner.
Just started a new job, and haven't had the time to respond.

I have told him a few suggestions that were posted, and I am printing out the last few posts as well, and he will be getting a plow this weekend.

It may be tough to find a used plow to fit on a F150, he may have to go new.
I may look into a snoway or the blizzard that had a good recomendation.
7'6 looks like the max. 

I'll let you all know what he gets.

Thanks again for all the info,


----------

